# Southern K9 Solutions: OB and Bitework



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I hope you guys like this. I'm the old fat guy and Jay is in the suit.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tgsLBkiipo&feature=share


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

totally cool, what a fun bunch of people. is that a white GSD and a GSP in there??


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Yep, they only do OB though. We DO have fun. I wish you all could hang out with us.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

how old is the GSD in the protection routine after about 3 min, what ped?


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

I wouldn’t call that fat, its just a respectable beer belly. There is a difference


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks Chris.
Reba's Pedigree and she is the mom to Rogue-Refer Von Lyda Haus

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=495437


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

nice - i'm surprised/impressed at the speed/quickness in the work, the vid lays waste all the recent and re-curring threads/comments that the modern GSD can't do the work. 

thanks Jerry


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks Peter , she is fast.

Her narcotics detection is super too.


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Very nice. Keep up the great training, Jerry.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Looks like a great time all around!


----------



## Jane Jean (Sep 18, 2009)

Love seeing a rottie wagging the tail! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

She had been worked in a lot of defense. Working with us she has truely learned to enjoy bite work.


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

nice clip..... i like that reba


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Cool vid, thanks for sharing Jerry. I was looking for a big fat one....only saw someone that likes their weetabix Lol :smile:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Looks like a great time all around!


With a good sound track besides. Rufus Thomas is "Walkin' the Dog," right?


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Connie you are so right. Makes me want to shag. That's a dance for you young'uns. LOL Beach Music in the Carolina's.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Jerry, does shag mean the same over there as it does here ?


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Depends on HOW you use it. ( I knew someone would ask that. LOL)


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Depends on HOW you use it. ( I knew someone would ask that. LOL)


Yes, it totally does depend on how you use it. :lol:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0usNTJmwK-M

I would be lying on the floor in a pile of twisted limbs by about the .18 mark.

You never move the same foot two consecutive times. It does take some grace and coordination (mere words to one such as I).


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

maggie fraser said:


> Cool vid, thanks for sharing Jerry. ...




Me too. Sorry I got so O.T.!


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I know this post started with the video but for the record , that big decoy I have is an excellent shag dancer. You should see him and my daughter,wow they can get it done. Of course you know where they get it from. LOL


----------



## james mackey (Mar 28, 2009)

Where is Chief?


----------



## John L'Orange (Aug 29, 2011)

Jerry Lyda said:


> I know this post started with the video but for the record , that big decoy I have is an excellent shag dancer. You should see him and my daughter,wow they can get it done. Of course you know where they get it from. LOL


Is that like the mattress mambo??


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

James, Chief is doing GREAT. He will be in our next video for sure. Meisha will too. For those that don't know James' dog Diesel is Chief's sire. He and Meisah produced very well.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm sorry but I have to thank Kent Owens for putting this video together for us. Thanks Kent. He'll be working on another real soon.


----------

